# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Town/City Mapping >  A new town

## Chlodowech

After another few years of absence, i finally got myself to start a new town drawing - this time it's a product of pure fantasy, though the style of the buildings is an existing one (which is hard to avoid and usually not too desirable to do so imo). The place is located on a hill above a river mouth, it will consist of a very dense, rich and fortified upper town on that mentioned hill, and a large lower town that gradually gets simpler the more downhill and the more close to the river it gets (may have some exceptions to that general rule later).

Since the outlines of the whole drawing that i made for the general planning are very thin and hardly visible, i will for now only show the small part of the upper town that i have begun. The scale is quite tiny, and the whole is drawn on an A2 paper.






More progress probably within the next days.

----------


## XCali

Nice! I always appreciate well drawn buildings.  :Wink: 

This is going to be good one. I look forward to seeing it progress.  :Smile: 

One thing I did note, it seems everything is leaning to the right. It catch your eye quite easily. I'm not sure if it is the photo being skew or what. But, anyway, maybe try balance it out to the left or take the photo differently. Maybe it would help.

Still, this is really nice. Good luck going forward.  :Wink:

----------


## MistyBeee

Lovely !! It will be really interesting to follow and I can't wait to see more  :Smile:

----------


## Chlodowech

Just a quick update, added more houses, started the cathedral and bishop's palace, and got rid off some perspective errors (some more are to be changed, like on the dormer window of the palace)

----------


## Chlodowech

And yet another quick update - fixed the remaining perspective errors and finished the cathedral.

----------


## Chlodowech

Last update for today, most of the upper town is finished and the outlines of the remaining buildings are done.



And to give an idea of how much is planned, the upper town has a width of about 15cm on paper, and the whole is drawn on an A2 sheet.



And finally, for no real reason, another detail photo of the cathedral

----------


## Chlodowech

Another update, the upper town is finished - and this time i put a scale on it. And i marked some important buildings with numbers temporarily to do a bit of explaining:

I - The bishop's palace
II - The cathedral
III - the university building
IV - the bishop's main storehouse
V - the parish church of the upper town

----------


## Chlodowech

Now for the rest of the town - as i said at the beginning, there will be a lower town, larger than the hilltop bit - and the river with a large bridge. I started to do some basic road layout, considering that the lower parts of the town developed in a way less organized way, which led to a mix of very small and rather large building plots, and a rather less effective road system. Nevertheless, there will be some important building in that part of the town, mainly monasteries that were founded too late to find a space within the upper town. Otherwise, there will be some kind of port, whose extent i haven't thought about yet though.



PS: Added some reference images for buildings of the lower town here - all of them 15th century buildings, from Tübingen, Neubulach and Wissembourg, all photos taken by me - just to give an idea about what that part of the town will probably look like.

----------


## Chlodowech

Just another small update - i havent been that productive today - concerning the bridge and two adjacent buildings: The town mill and a small hospital.

----------


## Tonquani

Hi Chlodowech, this is looking fantastic!  Can't wait to see it finished!

----------


## Chlodowech

First of all, thanks Tonquani for the kind words!

Now, as i started the lower town, i came to realize that there is a bit of planning to be done, and along with that a few decisions, with which i need help. Some people might already think 'holy ****, that is an awful lot of churches!', in fact it seems over the top for a town that is not that huge, but in this case - having a bishop's town - there are a lot of special religious functions that have quite often no real relation to the religious needs of the population.

As i tried to introduce my plans with that explanation, i have planned quite a few more religious buildings in the lower town, and about at least one of them i'm unsure if it's good or necessary to add it.



The one i'm talking about is the collegiate/monastery church i planned on the left. So what do you think, is it a good idea to have it there or does it get too much?

Other than that, i'll work my way through that intricate road layout, which doesn't even allow me to guess what that part of the town will look like in the end. One thing is for sure though - there will be a lot of vineyards.

----------


## Neyasha

That looks already impressive - all the more as I always struggle a lot with perspective. You have my deepest admiration for being able to lay out a city like this. 

In my opinion the church on the left would be too much.

----------


## Weery

So gorgeous already! Great job. I see you've indicated the possibility of a tower near the bridge. I love the bridge as it is, it's really characterful. But if you drew a tower maybe that would make it even better. No harm in seeing what it looks like  :Smile:

----------


## Chlodowech

Thanks alot Neyasha and Weery, and in fact, i‘ve taken both your advices into consideration - the bridge tower is done and the church on the left will not happen.

Otherwise there hasn’t been much progress today either, only a few suburb houses and the already mentioned bridge tower.




PS: Now that i've started with drawing a wagon in front of the gate, i probably gotta add tiny people and a market somewhere as well  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chlodowech

Progress on the lower town is slower, since its perspective is a lot more complicated, but by now ive almost reached the town walls.

----------


## Chlodowech

Half a day later - the road system has got its final shape, the shapes of a large part of the lower town plus a monastery and a small moated tower house are defined. The detailing however will still take quite a while. Other than that, ive started setting up a decorative frame for the drawing, since its supposed to become a proper veduta and not just a more or less sheet-filling something of a town drawing.

----------


## XCali

Wonderful progress!  :Very Happy:  Love it.

Tell me are you still on just pencil or are you penning in the fine details already?

----------


## Mimine

Very beautiful town, I love your cathedral, it looks so majestic!

----------


## Chlodowech

Thank you for the kind words XCali and Mimine!
To answer your question- this is all the equipment that i‘m using.

----------


## Chlodowech

As i'm starting to get more of the town completed, i also spent some thoughts on designing a border for the map. Since the drawing is showing a town by the early 16th century, i want to go for a decorative style that matches the period - so i looked for examples in some manuscripts of that time. And now i've got a problem - i've found too many nice possibilites - so i made a small collection of the ones i like most, and i'd like to ask whoever wants to answer which one you like most.




[there should be no more copyright on a 1513's document, so i guess i'm good to go with directly inserting the image here. If not, please tell me, and i'll change it]

----------


## ThomasR

This thread is a gem, thanks for sharing Chlodowech, I'll seat back, pour me some good wine and watch in delight  :Smile:

----------


## Chlodowech

Thank you very much! To give you a bit more to look at, im gonna share two more details that i just finished - the tower house and the monastery.

----------


## MistyBeee

I'm probably too late in the party, but maybe something like a market or a jousting field (I'm pretty sure it's not the appropriate word thought ^^) can break the "too many churches" effect and balance it for something more secular ?
The border/corners inspirations you found are amazing (and I stole them for my own reference folder  :Razz: ). If I can say... As the both on the left side have a very similar structure, I would assume you already made your choice, even if you don't know it yet  :Wink: 
Anyway, I'm amazed by your work and can't wait to see more !  :Smile:

----------


## Chlodowech

As you predicted it, i have already made my choice and started to draw it, it‘s become on of the tracery ones  :Very Happy: 

Otherwise the jousting ground is a good idea, i just have to find a good place for it, maybe on the other bank of the river, while a market is already planned on the main square of the lower town.



Btw, the source i got those borders from is the „Luzerner Chronik“ (Luzern Chronicles) by Diebold Schilling, published in 1513. it has been completely digitalized and can be found on a website called E-Codices (a german one if i remember correctly).


PS: Thanks for the kind words at the end  :Smile: 

PPS: Got the link for that website, and it is not german but swiss  :Very Happy:  http://www.e-codices.unifr.ch/de/kol.../Sequence-1291

----------


## MistyBeee

If I just have to say "I can't wait to see more" to see you post in the minute, be prepared to read me writing it twice a day !!
Thanks a lot for the reference link : the best part with Swiss website is they're almost always in several langages : they're a link above for French version in my case \o/

Your border is a real jewel and works really well, but the whole map is a marvel and just makes me want to forgot my work, jump in the car and cross the frontier for a German journey ! 
So... _'cant wait to see the next steps_ !  :Laughing:

----------


## Chlodowech

Why would you cross the frontier for that? You seem to live on the better side of the rhine valley, the alsace - just go to Wissembourg and you'll find about 30 medieval wooden houses like these (once made a list) and numerous more stone houses of that time plus - who would guess that  :Very Happy:  a ton of medieval churches. Same for Kaysersberg, Bergheim, Riquewihr, and even Strasbourg itself has got a decent amount of medieval houses left, wooden ones as well as stone houses.

And if you really want to cross the border, go to Altensteig in the black forest, its old town is tiny, but 60-70% 15th century houses and a castle.

PS: I'll probably find a place on the drawing to include this incredibly well preserved 15th century house from Kaysersberg (rue de l'ancien hôpital)  :Wink:

----------


## MistyBeee

Oooh, I'm the most partial person in the world about my region : Alsace _is_ the most amazing, beautiful and fascinating place for me and I'm a pure product of it for many reasons : the architecture, the History, the culture, the duality in so many aspects are a constant source of discoveries and thinking. Alsace forged me and is thrilling me everyday. I spend every weekend in visiting it from museum to small villages, Vosges, churches, ruined castles..., and I discover something new everytime. I'm between Strasbourg and Wissembourg right now, but lived on the Wine Road half of my life, and a few years in Colmar too, so I know every single town you mentioned and can add some more to your list (including my favourites : Turkheim and Eguisheim) : there is treasures in alsacian villages, some visible, many hidden. 
But it's precisely because I'm deeply in love with Alsace and because I know it very well that I love going in Germany : I love looking for the details that makes architecture similar and different as we go further East, I love to see what Alsace took from Germany and France (and Switzerland, and Celtic and Norse cultures too), and what is exclusively Alsacian. Alsace is the center of a cultural giant spider web : following every branch is my favorite hobby (and now you understand why it's a bad idea to talk to me about Alsace : I'm inexhaustible ! "Misty" in my name is a reference to the unique blue mist on the Vosges : you know it if you lived in Strasbourg ! ^^). 
Language is also one of the reason why I love to go in Germany. I can read german a little and understand it sometimes, but it gives me the feeling to be in a "Fantasy Alsace", something a little more exotic for me who is so accustomed to the real one. Without reading, without listening, sometimes without understanding, it's just my eyes and my brain for understanding what's around me, and I love that  :Smile: 
And... France destroyed all our castles, while yours are still there : how to not love Germany when there is there something like the Drachenburg castle ? I visited (once again...!) the Haut Koenigsbourg last Friday : the one who doesn't admit Germany is great for castles is an idiot ! ^^
A huge thanks for the candy : thanks to you I added Altensteig to my "Weekend potential adventures" list (and as there is Freudenstadt on it, I can hit two targets with one stone) ! Maybe the next one ?

----------


## Chlodowech

Sounds like you gotta look for a commission to do a map of an Alsacian town  :Very Happy:

----------


## MistyBeee

Haha, I'm pretty sure it would be a very bad idea. I'm already awfully perfectionnist, but I can't imagine what kind of devil I would be for an Alsacian map !! ^^'

----------


## Chlodowech

Back to the mapdrawing  :Wink: 

Now that the very most of the lower towns houses are defined, i started to get the whole to its final level of detail. This photo shows the small bit where the detailing is done so far.

----------


## Chlodowech

Another update - probably the last one for today. The left half of the lower town is done, and I added a tavern next to the main road.



And the full view:



(i got absolutely no clue why this is turned the wrong way now...)

----------


## Chlodowech

Suburb‘s done basically - apart from the damn fences _argh_ and some bits of the monastery, like the mill and the graveyard. Now there will come the town wall and then a lot of vegetation, and since i don’t want to ruin the drawing with it, there‘ll be some planning and testing on extra sheets.

----------


## Chlodowech

Now for the town wall. Ive started by the east end, between the monastery and the town church that has kept a portion of the older wall. Fortification-wise its a mess - wooden overhangs, stone projections, wooden top floors of towers, a turret etc. but in the end Im still happy with the result.

----------


## Adfor

Chlodowech your perspective work is awesome!  I really love the 15th century feel you're achieving here, the buildings are looking great!

----------


## Chlodowech

First of all, thank you Adfor!

Then i'm glad to say that i finally finished all the planned stuff on the town part of the drawing, which means all houses, the town wall AND the damn fences.



Now there comes more planning, and more nature, which i'm scared of since it wouldn't be the first drawing that i've ruined with it.

----------


## Weery

This is still looking fantastic  :Smile:  I'm glad you drew the bridge tower, it looks great. Moving upriver, is there a miller's wheel attached to a building there? It's a bit unclear if so (when compared to the rest of your linework that is).

As for the perspective and topography you've illustrated all I can say is wow! I'm blown away by it Chlodowech  :Very Happy:  And I love your border choice and the research you used to decide upon it also.

Also, I'm so jelly of your pace without a drop in quality! Great work and I look forward to you adding 'more nature'  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

This is glorious. Love what you have here.

----------


## AlfansosRevenge

I can't even handle how great this piece is. The level of detail and skill makes me truly envious. I look forward to seeing it finished!

----------


## Chlodowech

A bit late, but thanks to you all  :Smile: 

I‘ve picked up work on this map again, and even though the Eguisheim map didn’t end up as a testing environment, i still learned a lot from it. As a result, i restarted this one immediately with some nature planning that i‘ve worked My way around before:

----------


## Texas Jake

Truly impressive work, especially considering the scale. The level of detail you are achieving is unbelievable in such a small scale. Definitely captures the look of a late medieval/early renaissance central European town. Looking at your drawing reminds me of my time in Germany in the late 1980s.

----------


## Chlodowech

First of all, thanks Texas Jake!

After a long time, i started working on this map again, and its not that much progress yet, but i finally made a decision about what to do on the right side of the river. Its become what i thought about a long while ago, a pilgrimage church with its tower still under construction and a vicarage next to the church, otherwise another tavern and a farm. The remaining open area will become fields and riverside nature.

----------


## Chlodowech

A small update, all the buildings on the right side of the river are done, i made the pilgrimage church a lot smaller and added an octogonal chapel next to it.

----------


## Chlodowech

Probably the last update for today, maybe another one will come in a few hours. I drew most of the outlines of the nature on the right side of the river, and i added a small harbour area below the monastery on the left side.

----------


## MistyBeee

I'm happy to see you back here, and I really love the last additions : the bridge and church are really great !  :Smile:

----------


## J.Edward

I'm glad to see you back at it as well.  :Smile: 
This is such a nice town. It's gonna be a beauty.

----------


## Chlodowech

Thanks a lot for the kind words, and i‘m glad to be back on this one as well!

Today i started drawing the outlines of something that i planned a long time ago already - a monastery by the riverside in the background. With that i reached a score of 8 on the church counter  :Very Happy: 



And a complete view of the drawing:

----------


## Chlodowech

Not a lot of progress, but the monastery is done.

----------


## Chlodowech

The foreground is now mostly finished, only the area behind the city walls is still empty. Does anyone have a good idea what to put there?

----------


## Wingshaw

I can imagine this town sitting on a rise in the middle of a valley, between soaring mountain ranges. That could look good in the background...

This looks stellar, by the way!!!

Wingshaw

----------


## Chlodowech

I think we have the same idea about the background landscape  :Wink:  I meant the free space in between the walls and the houses of the upper town though  :Smile: 



I started with a bit of background nature, but im not sure whether its good already or whether it needs more details.

----------


## Chlodowech

Again not a big update, but as i was thinking about what to do with the bottom left corner, i remembered an advice that MistyBeee gave me a while ago - to add a tournament ground. So, here comes your tournament ground, Misty  :Very Happy: 



As an inspiration for the tournament ground itself i used this image from the 1460s livre des tournois by Barthélemy dEyck.

----------


## jshoer

Wow, all the detailed buildings in this map are wonderful! I appreciate the scale at which you're working, too. It takes quick hands and a tiny pencil-point to get details like this looking so good. You must have a small compass, too, to trace out all the arcs on that border.

----------


## Chlodowech

First update for today, a good part of the background landscape is done.

----------


## ThomasR

Like all your maps, it is breathtaking ! Your art is really great but what really makes it appart from others is your control on your lines. The contrast it gives to your maps is what really makes them pop.

----------


## MistyBeee

> Again not a big update, but as i was thinking about what to do with the bottom left corner, i remembered an advice that MistyBeee gave me a while ago - to add a tournament ground. So, here comes your tournament ground, Misty 
> 
> 
> 
> As an inspiration for the tournament ground itself i used this image from the 1460s livre des tournois by Barthélemy dEyck.


Yey, my own tournament ground ! Heurtez bataille !!  :Very Happy: 
And as always, amazing job ! You know I'm a fan ^^

----------


## Chlodowech

Thanks a lot to all for all the kind words!  :Smile: 

About the tiny daily update, i finished some more bits of the background nature, and I added a tiny castle on one of the hill ridges  :Wink:

----------


## Texas Jake

Marvelous work.

----------


## Narc

I agree. It's marvelous

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Been following this for a while and each update is absolutely stunning! Can't wait to see this as a finished piece!

----------


## Chlodowech

Many thanks to all of you, means a lot to me!

Got a bit of progress to show, i started drawing the tree shadows, just as on the Eguisheim map before.

----------


## Rochnan

Maaaan, this is the kind of map I would like to have on my wall. The details! The craftmanship! It's gorgeous!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chlodowech

Thanks a lot to you as well Rochnan, and glad that you like it! 

I started doing some of the water reflections on the river, mainly to have some progress to show, since another dozen of tree shadows is just boring to look at  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntonioFrade

Awesome map!! And yes!! Alsace is marvellous. I have the luck to visit it nearly Xmas and I only can recommend to everyone to go here. 

Very, very good work Chlodowech!

----------


## QED42

I'm loving following your work on this map, can't wait to see the finished version!

----------


## Rochnan

Those are some nice reflections...I'm taking notes here for my sketchbook!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chlodowech

I‘m slowly but surely running out of ways to say thanks for all the nice words , so it’s just THANKS now  :Very Happy: 

And again, i have worked a bit on the map again, the majority of the trees has their its shadows now.



This time, i‘ve got two questions as well:

First of all, i still haven’t got an idea what to do with the space in between the town wall and the houses of the upper town - my first idea were vineyards, but that feels rather odd concerning the fact that there‘d be a lot of empty space inside the walls and a large suburb outside. So if you have any better idea i‘d be glad if you tell me what it is.

Then there’s still the mountain range in the background left to be done, and i have literally no clue how to do that. Since i‘ll use watercolouring to do the shadows anyway, i thought about doing the mountains with a technique that relies mostly on that, but i don’t really know how. So, same thing about this question, if anyone got ideas and/or examples, please let me know  :Smile:

----------


## Chlodowech

Another update, the drawing part is done apart from the border and the subjects of the two questions of the last post (and some of the water reflections which i forgot  :Razz:  )

----------


## Chlodowech

Last one for today, the stuff i mentioned on the last post is now done (still except for the subjects of the questions)

----------


## MistyBeee

Superb, as always !

In case it helps, I took some pictures for you this morning, from the amazing _Topographia Alstaiæ_ by Matthæ Meriani :
    
I tried to find examples for in wall area and for mountains in the background  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

This is splendid as are your pics Beee !

----------


## AntonioFrade

MistyBeee, those illustrations are fantastic!! Do you know where I can find a copy of the Topographia Alstaiæ?

----------


## randigpanzrall

Damn, this is a very beautiful work. I love the details and the atmosphere, it´s worth spending the time to look at it intensively  :Smile:

----------


## MistyBeee

> MistyBeee, those illustrations are fantastic!! Do you know where I can find a copy of the Topographia Alstaiæ?


Yes, they're amazing, isn't it ? Sadly, I don't think you can find this book easily. The original one is from 1663 (so really rare, and expensive...), but mine is a reprint from the 70's I found in a flea market last year. I had a quick look on the Internet and was unable to find the reprint for sale. But here you have the complete scan if you want  :Smile: 

And @ThomasR : Thank you ! I just hope they can be an appropriate reference for Chlodowech  :Smile:

----------


## Chlodowech

Unfortunately i don't have any progress to show today, but still i wanted to join in for the Matthäus Merian discussion.

First of all, there were two Merian's, Mathäus Merian the older, and the younger, who was his son. Both made and published copper engravings as part of large publications, whose most important one for us here is the 'Topographia Germaniae', a geographical and historical compendium of all parts of the Holy Roman Empire by the middle of the 17th century. This truly gigantic œuvre, which includes maps as well as vedutas - and even some proper three-dimensional views of towns - is split up into the following parts, sorted by regions:

Topographia Helvetiae, Rhaetiae et Valesiae (Switzerland)
Topographia Sueviae (Swabia)
Topographia Alsatiae etc. (Alsace)
Topographia Bavariae (Bavaria)
Topographia Palatinatus Rheni et Vicinarum Regionum (The Palatinate by the Rhine and surrounding regions)
Topographia Archiepiscopatuum Moguntinensis, Trevirensis et Coloniensis (The archdioceses of Mainz/Mayence, Trier/Trèves and Köln/Cologne)
Topographia Hassiae et Regionum Vicinarum (Hesse)
Topographia Westphaliae (Westphalia)
Topographia Franconiae (Franconia)
Topographia Provinciarum Austriacarum (Austria)
Topographia Bohemiae, Moraviae et Silesiae (Bohemia, Moravia and Silesia)
Topographia Superioris Saxoniae, Thüringiae, Misniae et Lusatiae (Saxony, Thuringia, Saxony-Meißen and Lausitz)
Topographia Electoratus Brandenburgici et Ducatus Pomeraniae (Brandenburg and Pomerania)
Topographia Saxoniae Inferioris (Lower Saxony)
Topographia und Eigentliche Beschreibung Der Hertzogthumer Braunschweig und Lüneburg (Duchies of Brunswick and Luneburg)
Topographia Circuli Burgundici (The Netherlands, Belgium and Lotharingia)

As you can see by clicking the links, almost all of it is digitalized and to be found on wikipedia, only the 'Topographia Circuli Burgundici' seems to be missing.

Hope you have the time to work through this enormous source of inspiration.  :Very Happy: 

PS: Thanks again for all the nice things you said about the map  :Smile:

----------


## QED42

That is a great list of free content, thank you very much for sharing!

----------


## Chlodowech

Mountains and the area inside the town wall - the two last things to be done with the pencil (apart from the border) - are done/in progress. I decided to fill that bit of empty space with a mix of houses and vineyards, as the original rayon of the old town - the area in front of the walls which had to be kept free of buildings and which lost its purpose after the construction of the new town wall and is now being filled with buildings.

----------


## Pixie

Hi there, very late to the party, but I just read that you were still struggling with that intra-walls land. Here's a thought and shared resource: 

- a graveyard. An old town like that could have a large plot initially outside the walls perhaps a bit too rocky for agriculture, but just outside enough to house the dead and close enough to allow visits - it would make a lot of sense that such area was behind the church.

- here's something of a model - Enna, in Sicily, is a town built on a rocky outcrop, higher than the entire land around. People built the castle on one end of the hill and used the far end of the same hill as cemetery - as time passed the entire hill got occupied, and the cemetery grounds look like this: screen grab from google maps

----------


## Chlodowech

Hello Pixie,

thanks for the tip and especially the long explanation. In the end, i didnt add a graveyard there, for the reason that graveyards were mostly around the parish church during the Middle Ages, and if not they had their own chapel - and if i have enough of something in this town, then its churches and chapels  :Very Happy: 

In the meantime i continued, all the linework is done finally, and ive started with the watercolouring today.

----------


## Chlodowech

Apart from a bit of work on the border its done. Next image will be on the finished map thread and in a better quality.

----------


## Texas Jake

Looks amazing.

----------


## Chlodowech

It's been a while since i've written something here, but...

...while i was bored with my laptop in front of me, i randomly tried a few things on this map - colour invertion, playing around with other background colours, b&w - and i tried to colour a small bit of the town as a test to see what's possible.



What do you think? Is it worth going on with this?

----------


## QED42

I really like the colours, looking great!

----------


## Chlodowech

I might give it a try if i find the time and motivation for it; for now i managed to get that small part of the town fully coloured.



I don't like the way the river looks though - does anyone have an idea how to make it better?

----------


## vanScoota

I'd also like to see it fully colored!

Concerning the river: The blending is too soft and you may want to reduce the reflection of houses and trees if it's a fast flowing river.

----------


## Chlodowech

> Concerning the river: The blending is too soft and you may want to reduce the reflection of houses and trees if it's a fast flowing river.


Thanks for the advice, i will get to back when doing the river on the full map.

Being back on my desktop PC with a good Photoshop version and - most importantly - the full resolution image of the drawing, i've started the proper colouring attempt by doing all the roofs.



Next step will be colouring the facades, mostly with soft ochre, rose and similar colours - and then there's a ton of nature to do.

Also i did the tourney ground already  :Very Happy: 


PS: found a missing roof - whoever finds it may keep it

PPS: found 2 more - it's getting to much for it to be a proper challenge  :Very Happy:

----------


## Larb

It's a really nice map and piece of artwork.

----------


## QED42

The addition of colour is really taking this one to the next level, can't wait to see the finished article.

----------


## Chlodowech

> The addition of colour is really taking this one to the next level, can't wait to see the finished article.





> It's a really nice map and piece of artwork.





> I'm repping you because one, you make BEAUTIFUL maps, two you coloring them has me super excited.


Many thanks to you for all the appreciation, it keeps me going on with this experiment despite having very limited amounts of time for it only.

Nevertheless i spent some more time on it, which allowed me to get the majority of the trees done - and i'm quite happy about how they turned out  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Amazing work!!

----------


## vanScoota

I can already assure you that this is worth your time!

----------


## Voolf

Outstanding, I love it already.

----------


## tainotim

I love it so much. Great great work!

Cheers,
Karl

----------


## Kellerica

This is so beautiful it makes me angry.

----------


## Chlodowech

> Amazing work!!





> I can already assure you that this is worth your time!





> Outstanding, I love it already.





> I love it so much. Great great work!





> This is so beautiful it makes me angry.


Well, how should i thank you all for these kind words... 

Best way is probably to just keep going and not **** it up somehow  :Very Happy:

----------


## QED42

I'm not drooling at this map, honest!

----------


## Chlodowech

Roads are done, and i did a colouring example for the border - do you think it looks good, or would you suggest a different colour choice?



PS: Thx QED42, glad you like it!

----------


## Kellerica

Border looks dope! The dark could maybe be even darker, I think a bit stronger contrast might look nice?

----------


## SteffenBrand

It really does look incredible!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vxzf

This really unique style of mapping, really like to see it in bigger map, look very interesting, and well preformed.

----------


## Chlodowech

> It really does look incredible!


Thanks a lot, i'm glad you like it.




> Border looks dope! The dark could maybe be even darker, I think a bit stronger contrast might look nice?


Thanks, and i took your advice  :Very Happy: 



PS: it would help to have the layer with the darker border colour activated when exporting the image... that detail will be postponed to the next post due to severe dumbness on my end...

----------


## Chlodowech

The finished version can now be found here.

----------

